# Leaving Dubai for Shanghai - Shipping question



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All, almost 5 years in Dubai and now it's time to leave...next stop China. Haven't collected a great deal, but will need to bring maybe 6cbm along (around 1/4 of a 20' container).

Can anyone recommend a reputable Dubai shipper they have used & give likely costs for comparison; how much have shipped a container for? So far only 1 quote and it was AED9,000 for 6.5cbm.


----------



## Shanghai_girl (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey,

shipping companies you find on AngloInfo Shanghai, just search there for shipping. They all do speak english. Write them an email and they give you the price, better to compare 2-3. Hope I could help you.


----------



## enrico90 (Mar 28, 2013)

try DAMCO or Asian Cargo Movers. Crown Relocations is what most of the expats I know had used for relocation


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Crown were the cheapest in the end, but everyone was so expensive - for part container it was roughly 2,000dhs per cbm (cubic metre).


----------

